# "The Gnarly Jewel"



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, this tank now has a name and a new thread. If you guys dont like reading, you can always watch my quick videos, but if you do there is a description of everything below the pictures of the freshly planted tank. Thanks for looking!



















































*Electronic Stuff*
-Built in air circulation ductwork. The fan intakes air behind the base of the bromeliades, and then blows it out the top towards the front to help reduce condensation (Silverstone Suscool 81 fan)
- Sharper Image EV-HD10 Cool Mist Ultrasonic Humidifier plumbed into the fan ductwork from the back side of the tank.
-Mistking with 4 deluxe misting nozzles
-Two 24" HOT5 fluorescent lights mounted to the top of the canopy
-Built in canopy fan that came with the canopy

*Background*
-A thin layer of silicone (GE SCS 1200) was first used to cover the back pane's entire surface
-All the foaming was done in small stages as each piece of driftwood was added. Foam used was black Touch n' Foam "Landscape"
-Background is covered with 2-3 layers of silicone and dried peat moss.

*Substrate*
-Orchid bark
-Orchid charcoal
-Spahgnum moss
-Oak leaves
-Homemade Clay substrate
-And a final layer of Oak leaf litter

*Plants*
-Various species of Masdevallia in the foreground
-Neoregelia "Cheers" stuck into foam
-Oak leaf ficus pumila pinned using aluminum wire
-Peperomia prostrata and rotundifolia trailing off the driftwood
-Java and christmas moss wrapped around driftwood using cotton thread.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, I really like this build. Definately one of my favorite designs I have seen. I mayyyyy have to borrow some of these concepts for a build in the future! Awesome stuff man!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

inspiring build!!!! Im going to rip off that idea for my new 18x18x24 viv for my fantastica!!!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Grimm you always find good drift wood, thats for sure.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

This is a very nice one. I like the slope concept - nice appearance and lucky customer.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Congrats on being awesome! Thanks for the pics, videos, and inspiration.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone so far!



motydesign said:


> Grimm you always find good drift wood, thats for sure.


Haha well this structure is made from 8-10 different single pieces of wood. They all looked pretty boring by themselves but I made sure I chose pieces with similar colour and shape to make sure they would all go together in the end.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Utterly brilliant wood structure. The fact that you built it by combining multiple pieces makes it that much better IMO.


----------



## Hubla75 (Jan 17, 2012)

really cool looking tank


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good, Justin!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks great. What camera do you have? Your photos look great every time!

P.S.
How do you plant your broms in the background? HAHA


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

Great design, i love it


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

As usuall, great job ! 
Don't hesitate on doing close up pictures. 
How big are the broms ? 
I'm looking forward to a 12x12x18 Exo terra and still looking for very small broms (6 to 12cm)


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



FIT BMX said:


> Looks great. What camera do you have? Your photos look great every time!
> 
> P.S.
> How do you plant your broms in the background? HAHA


Just a canon rebel xti and stock 18-55mm lens.


snake54320 said:


> As usuall, great job !
> Don't hesitate on doing close up pictures.
> How big are the broms ?
> I'm looking forward to a 12x12x18 Exo terra and still looking for very small broms (6 to 12cm)


 They range from 2/4 inches across and 3-5 high.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

VicSkimmr said:


> Utterly brilliant wood structure. The fact that you built it by combining multiple pieces makes it that much better IMO.


Thanks a lot Jason. I'll be using this technique a lot more from now on in my future builds. It's a lot easier for me to just build a nice looking centerpiece then to find the perfect single piece by itself. I think the strongest composition is when viewed from the right side, but the rest looks pretty good also


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks great Grimm. You seem to be a pioneer in bringing aquascaping techniques into the vivarium hobby!


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Grimm !
By the way, did you ever get my PM ?


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

awesome tank! 

how did you like the stratum for the fill? I've been tempted to try that too, but wondered if it would break down and start to fill in under the false bottom.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Tank orders*

How do I put in a request for a custom viv? lol. My lady and I love your setups. What type of moss do you use for your vivs as well? Your Penn was the best thing we've ever seen.


----------



## phaz3boy (Feb 28, 2012)

Just amazing!!!! Luv the build and love your work!!! Your awe inspiring for my builds.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply guys, Ive been in the US for a music festival 



snake54320 said:


> Thanks Grimm !
> By the way, did you ever get my PM ?


I checked through my pms and havent received anything from you. Send it off again.



mellowvision said:


> awesome tank!
> 
> how did you like the stratum for the fill? I've been tempted to try that too, but wondered if it would break down and start to fill in under the false bottom.


Ive used it on my last 3 builds and I love it. So far I cant see any degradation and it hasnt gone under the false bottom. If you are worried about it running into the false bottom just use a bead of silicone to seal the bottom gap. I dont though because the substrate holds the fb flush to the glass.



Nismo95 said:


> How do I put in a request for a custom viv? lol. My lady and I love your setups. What type of moss do you use for your vivs as well? Your Penn was the best thing we've ever seen.


Send me a PM with some details on what you might like. Washington isnt to far away, so if you dont mind driving the tank down to your home once finished then we can work something out. This tank took a 14 hour drive and only one brom was moved out of place so I wouldnt worry about anything falling apart.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Grimm, Awesome build, such a sad thing to see it go off to it's new home. You wood creation is stunning. I have a couple of quick questions if you don't mind. 

You outlined that you added 2-3 layer of silicone and peat, what would be the reason for this? (are they one on top of the other? Do you find any issues with using 2-3 layers? Such as silicone not sticking to silicone and/or peeling? 

appreciate any thoughts /feedback you have on this!

Duff


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Duff said:


> Hi Grimm, Awesome build, such a sad thing to see it go off to it's new home. You wood creation is stunning. I have a couple of quick questions if you don't mind.
> 
> You outlined that you added 2-3 layer of silicone and peat, what would be the reason for this? (are they one on top of the other? Do you find any issues with using 2-3 layers? Such as silicone not sticking to silicone and/or peeling?
> 
> ...


I probably should have typed that differently. I usually do 1 overall covering as best I can, then 2 touch up applications as needed. I do small sections at a time, then cover them with dried peat. Sometimes the peat covers sections of foam and then I have to redo those sections later.

Its kind of dissapointing to see my tanks go, but hopefully I can continue to get updated pictures from customers down the road. I think this one will look amazing within 6 months even if minimal care is given.


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

hey grimm,
any chance of an update yet?


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

X2 on the update, would love to see how it filled in!


----------



## NickMan (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice work, you are a true inspiration for me and countless others. 

Are you still doing builds?

Did the owner ever send any update pics?

Thanks!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

NickMan said:


> Very nice work, you are a true inspiration for me and countless others.
> 
> Are you still doing builds?
> 
> ...


No, he never did for some reason. I've since lost his number after breaking my old phone.

And unfortunately no, I haven't built a tank for a long time. I now spend all my time, effort, and money on my new hobby that I am even more passionate about. Landscape photography. I find it less stressful then building tanks also, but maybe someday I will build another huge sucker once I have a bigger, more permanent address 

Justin Grimm Photography


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It is a pity, because your vivs are wonderful as your photos.


----------



## atticus22 (Mar 20, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## bruhmelioid (Jun 14, 2014)

That's a great looking tank! I love the idea of naming tanks made for people, as chances are, they will most always have the same "look" going on if maintained properly. I'd like to see what this one grew into!


----------

